# 22-250 Ammo grain?



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been told that 55gr. is better than 45gr. rounds for predators, but the area I live in there are more 45gr. rounds.
I would have to order 55gr. to keep in stock. Is there a difference between the too besides the grain?
And is it worth ordering one from the other?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

try several brands of the 45 grainers and see what your gun does before you order something that may not shoot like you desire. as far as 55 vs 45...maybe for pelt damage, expansion, shot distance, or pass thru, but i am not sure the predator will know the difference. i'm sure someone here will be able to get you a better answer because of their actual experience. good luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 45's will do you fine. The differences COULD be (you don't say if the bullets are the same ie. soft point, ballistic tip, so I'll assume that they are) Velocity on the lighter round will be faster. One may shoot better than the other, cost could be different if the bulletstyle is different or they come from different manufacturer. I'm not sure where in Tucson you live but one of your gun shops or sportsmans warehouse should carry 55's. Although I can't tell you the last time I looked at factory ammo.


----------



## REBEL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well it all depends on the twist of ur barrel my Tika is a 1 an 14 twist and the lighter the bullet the better the 45 grain jacketed hollow points from winchester works great and my hunting partner has one in a 1 an 9 twist and the heavier grain works better for him. I hope that helps you some. Toby


----------

